# McClelland - Black Parrot



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

From the label:

_*Black Parrot Pipe Tobacco*_
_ A balanced blend with Virginia, Carolina and pur Louisiana Perique, this unique square-cut pipe tobacco encompasses flavor, maturity, and mellow smoking. We are pleased to make available once again this original Black Parrot pipe tobacco recipe._

The cut of this tobacco is in a broken flake form, exactly like Blackwoods Flake and Christmas Cheer. It is near perfect moisture level, needing only a bit of drying if desired.

In my opinion, this is very much a cousin of Blackwoods Flake. In fact, if Blackwoods Flake had a bit more red virginia in the blend, this is what it would taste like. I'm not talking the ultra-sweet 5100, but more like a very very light Dark Star. There is more of the ketchup/vinegar than Blackwoods, but if you're not a fan of this, then let it air out a few days and that will dissapate. Myself, I love the balsamic/ketchup smell and taste of most McClelland's virginia blends, so this is fine for me.

This tobacco was easy to light, easy to keep lit. There is plenty of smoke, and the flavor is smooth and mellow. There is just a bit of peppery perique, so those that are not fans of perique heavy blends will appreciate this too. Though I loaded the pipe immediately after opening, and am known to be a heavy puffer at times, not once did the parrot come to bite my tongue.

I've not experienced much carolina, so I can't say how much of a part it played in this blend, but overall, I very much enjoyed the single bowl that I had. I must also say that I've never smoked any of the original recipe either, so can not make any comparisons to the past.

This should lend it self very well to aging, and I think I'll buy a tin or 5 to see how it does in the years to come.

For those that enjoy red virginias and Blackwoods Flake, go catch yourself some of the Black Parrot. You'll be glad you did!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Enjoyed your review. Makes me want to go out and try some.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Great review. I've been meaning to try more McClelland's VA's, this sounds like a good one to put on the list!


----------

